# Al Safa Tower - Emirates Metro Station



## monochrome (Aug 19, 2013)

Hi everyone!

Wondered if anyone could tell me anything about this building? Its right next to the emirates metro and has a medical centre in it?

I have been offered this apartment and wanted to see if anyone knew what it was like, if westerners live there and things?

Thanks


----------



## Jinx (Jul 2, 2010)

I looked there recently when I was trying to find an apartment back in April. I looked at 2 different 1 BRs with the same layout, 2 small balconys. They were both very spacious, the bedroom is about the same size as the living area, but it is a very old building. One apartment was quite shabby, but another one was in better shape - it was previously used as a business. Both apartments had hardwood floors but the styling and tiling in bathroom and kitchen were very old. The pool was decent, but had high walls letting little sun through. I didn't see any westerners while I was there - mostly Indian, probably Bangladeshi, etc, the pool is on the second floor so it is covered.. wasn't a huge fan of the pool.

That all being said, it's not a BAD building, it's just very old. The space is a plus, and the location as well.


----------



## nickyr (Feb 8, 2012)

I used to live on the 11th floor and I think that Jinx has hit the mail on the head with the descriptions.
Just one more thing to add - the medical centre takes up the first 4 floors and creates a lot of traffic for the lifts during the day. Sometimes you'd be waiting more than 5 minutes, even though there are 4 lifts serving only 19 or so floors. It got very annoying in the end. Plus, covered parking is a problem in summer due to the same traffic. But, as was just said, it's okay but old.
Great location though, I found.


----------



## Jinx (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm mistaken on the pool, I think I mixed it up with another building we saw.. I think Safa has a pool on the 2nd or something floor so it's covered.. I much prefer an outdoor one. Do you have a chance to check it out before you take it?


----------

